# 2003 New Beetle Convertible GLX transmission problems!!!! HELP!!



## juankrloz (Oct 22, 2010)

I got this car a few weeks ago aware that it had some issues. The previous owner told me he had problems with the transmission and had it rebuilt but kept having the symtoms that it had previously. I bought it as is hoping that I might be able to solve the problem with my mechanic but he seems to be clueless with the problem. OK OK, the problem> you start the car (cold) and starts running, no problem. You can run fine for about 10 minutes or 4 miles approximately but after that (when the car gets warm) the transmission starts doing weird things. When you go from P to D it takes at least 1,5 seconds and you hear a noticeable thump. if you start running then you hear the thump once in a while and specially when you are breaking almost to a complete stop. Somehow I feel like it takes the transmission a longer time to shift down. It seems to me like the transmission is in a higher gear at a low speed (example: going down to 20 or 15 mph and you can see the gear on the display still in 4) and then you hear the thump and of course it goes to 1 gear at the end, but it is like it jumps I don't know. I had my mechanic check the fluid and then we saw this kind of clear fluid which made us think this was the right fluid, however I went to buy more fluid to the dealer to add more just i case it was low, and oh surprise! the color is different (like purple red) in those little containers. does it have the wrong fluid??? or did the dealer give me the wrong one? anyways I added what they gave me, came home and used the vagcom just to realize there are no codes... imagine.. If the transmission was broken wouldn't give some codes??? also it seems to me like when it is get hot it slips sometimes (a little bit) and lacks a little bit of power sometimes. How can I readapt this transmission to its best configuration? or should I just give up and assume it is dead? do these thumps mean this transmission is done? why aren't any codes? The key is also stuck and won't turn all the way to off position in the cylinder lock. why? if it was the computer.. wouldn't fail also at low temperature??? IS THERE AN EXPERT HERE WHO CAN HELP ME WITH THIS?? THANK YOU VERY MUCH IN ADVANCE! :banghead:


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

SWAP to 5 speed or 6 speed and get rid of your headache


----------



## juankrloz (Oct 22, 2010)

this is the 6sp. this is the convertible


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

He means switch to a manual. 

Honestly, the VW autos are a headache. If the rebuild didn't fix the problem, then something is still going on, which usually means that it needs to be replaced. How many miles on the transmission?

I believe the trans fluid should be a purple/red color. Whatever is in there now isn't what should be AFAIK. I'd get the right fluid in there and then see what happens. If its still a problem, then you might be SOL on this trans. You might try the technical section of the forum for this transmission, or try over on NewBeetle.org. I have a manual so I'm not much help with autos.


----------



## juankrloz (Oct 22, 2010)

thx. this answer starts making more sense. 
Correct, I talked today to a guy at the vw dealer and he said they are different fluids. He mentioned that 90% of the audis and vw use the clear one but in this specific case the right fluid is the purple/red color. How different it is? No idea. I hope somebody can let me know in this forum.

How do I get the technical procedures for this transmission? this is the GHE vw new beetle convertible automatic 6sp. By the way, the mileage is 78000!! That shouldn't be a lot for a transmission I think... anyways.

I am still waiting for the best answer. Thank you all


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

:sly:

Let's review.



> yada yada yada ...the vw dealer and he said they are different fluids. He mentioned that 90% of the audis and vw use the clear one but in this specific case *the right fluid is the purple/red color*.


Just a wild guess here, but, if it were my car... I would... :what:

I would... 







[Wait for it...]






_Put the right fluid in!_ 



You'll need to flush it with the correct fluid at least once... twice if you can afford it. Then again, you _can't _afford not to have it run right, can you? 



And if _that _didn't fix it... _then _worry about a transmission with 78,000 going south on me... :laugh:


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

*oh my god, Im having the same issue with my beetle and right now Im at hmmm 93k miles and its and 03 convertible too, and it actually started giving me problems back in February of last year and at first it wasnt noticeable and people thought I was crazy but it has gotten worse and I took it in to the dealership and all they said was that I was a quart low on fluid and that if the problem persisted I should look into getting a new car, what an answer, it actually irritated me.....I ended up getting my transmission fluid changed and a new filter and stuff and my friend who is a VW mechanic said that my fluid was dirty and the filter was dirty and I drove it home from his shop ok but almost 20 min later I had the same problem start happening again. As the car downshifts from 4th to 3rd its really bad....And dude I am honestly in your same predicament, I mean I dunno if I should wait till it completely goes and get a new transmission or maybe hope that it lasts another year or two so I can buy the new beetle convertible that they are redesigning....Im actually gonna have a third person check it out and maybe they can tell me for sure how to fix it, good luck*


----------



## imbanter (Jun 24, 2011)

*Transmission Problem*

VW sent a letter to registered owners regarding problems with the 6spd. There is a known problem with these transmissions but they are doing little to nothing to fix the problem.

File a complaint with the NHTSA. Obviously someone is going to have to make VW do what is right. My complaint is filed and the more that get filed the more likely we are to get something done. You can file a complaint online at 

https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/


----------



## JimFox (Oct 15, 2011)

*Poor Transmission Design*

The VW 6 speed auto transmission has a known fault in its design that makes this problem inevitable. Hard banging shifts into third, hard banging downshifts and sometimes failed downshifts that result in starting out in a high gear (Dangerous low power start) means that you will soon have the pleasure of shelling out a few thousand dollars for a new or rebuilt transmission. You'll also have the warm fuzzy feeling of helping Volkswagen get a few thousand more dollars from you just to keep the car running.
My wife wanted this convertible because it was cute. I thought I was getting something reliable like the three VW Beetles in a row that my Dad bought when I was a kid. After replacing the convertible top, the door locks, the transmission, and all four of the CV Boots, I think the VW motto should be "This isn't you dad's VW. It's a piece of junk".
:banghead:


----------

